# New SNES After Market Fighting game, Unholy Night: The Darkness Hunter



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 27, 2017)

​

Here comes another after market game attempt, this time is a SNES fighting game developed by EX-SNK Playmore devs to sell for fighting game fans of the 1990s. This isn't really the first time this has been done as there been some games like Nightmare Busters, Pier Solar and the Great Architects for Genesis/Megadrive, and Battle Kid Fortress of Peril for NES. Anyway the game is a 2D fighting game featuring standard fighting game modes most modern games have at the time. Base on the description, it has the same standards of fighting games other Neo geo games had at the time. Release date is June 29 2017 and pre orders are available at sites like amazon in the us for $49.99.



> Unholy Night: The Darkness Hunter is a one-on-one SNES 2D fighting game developed by a team of ex-SNK staffers who had previously worked on the Samurai Showdown and The King of Fighters series. The game story revolves around a group of monster hunters who have dedicated their lives to exterminating vampires, werewolves, and other creatures of the night. Each unique fighter has eight special moves for the player to master as well as super moves that makes use of a three-level meter. When the fighter's health is low, he/she gains bonuses similar to desperation moves from older arcade fighting games.
> 
> First new SNES 2D Fighting Game in decades
> Developed by ex-SNK staffers
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> View attachment 88260
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Woah, this is cool. A tad bit expensive though


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 27, 2017)

I hope they planned for it being a rare collector's item. I don't know anybody who still has a snes, and I only have the VC games myself.


----------



## Byokugen (May 27, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I hope they planned for it being a rare collector's item. I don't know anybody who still has a snes, and I only have the VC games myself.


I sfill have snes thank you very much!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Woah, this is cool. A tad bit expensive though


Well to be honest, it would been safer to just release as a VC game or just stand alone game, but i guess people still like collecting stuff like this. Me personally, I wouldn't use buy it for $50 especially for the console it is for. $8 VC title would been enough for me. Even pier solar and the great architects was being sold for genesis/megadrive in 2011 for $60, but the idea was it was a Epic 64 bit game (8 Megabytes) cart that came with a Sega CD enhancement disc to give better quality music. Then make a HD game and sold it for $15 on PS3/PS4 Xbox360/Xbox one Wii U and steam. This was probably a better idea to do it this way than just a SNES cart. 

If anyone hasn't played Pier solar yet, you might want to try it if you are a huge Classic JRPG fan of the 1990s.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I sfill have snes thank you very much!


Yeah, I also have a PAL SNES.

Seems pretty awesome though that the SNES still gets some love even in this day and age ^^


----------



## Byokugen (May 28, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> Yeah, I also have a PAL SNES.
> 
> Seems pretty awesome though that the SNES still gets some love even in this day and age ^^


I love it. Love playing some vood games on it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 28, 2017)

A Tekken/Dragon Ball in the same vein as this game would be cool to see.  Commercially speaking, there would be no point to develop a game for the SNES CD-ROM console but we'd get to see what it'd be capable of.


----------



## KiiWii (May 28, 2017)

Looks jerky....

Will wait for the rom....


----------



## chartube12 (May 30, 2017)

NES, SNES, sega cd, Saturn and dreamcast are all still getting games. Saturn and Dreamcast getting the most. Something like 300 games have been released on the Saturn since 2000


----------



## Gizametalman (May 30, 2017)

"The Quest for coffin is now begin"
"Please play under adult inspect to protect"
"Also, all your base are belong to us"
"Deploy all Ziggy"


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well to be honest, it would been safer to just release as a VC game or just stand alone game, but i guess people still like collecting stuff like this. Me personally, I wouldn't use buy it for $50 especially for the console it is for. $8 VC title would been enough for me. Even pier solar and the great architects was being sold for genesis/megadrive in 2011 for $60, but the idea was it was a Epic 64 bit game (8 Megabytes) cart that came with a Sega CD enhancement disc to give better quality music. Then make a HD game and sold it for $15 on PS3/PS4 Xbox360/Xbox one Wii U and steam. This was probably a better idea to do it this way than just a SNES cart.
> 
> If anyone hasn't played Pier solar yet, you might want to try it if you are a huge Classic JRPG fan of the 1990s.


Anyone that is a JRPG fan that has not played pier solar deserves to be shot its an amazing game.


----------



## duwen (May 30, 2017)

Jeez you're slow with this - it's been out for well over a month in Japan, and it's unfortunately shit (check youtube).


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 30, 2017)

duwen said:


> Jeez you're slow with this - it's been out for well over a month in Japan, and it's unfortunately shit (check youtube).


Really? So all that effort to make a game for an obsolete platform was meaningless?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Really? So all that effort to make a game for an obsolete platform was meaningless?


Well, is their choice. It would have just been more simple to release it on steam or any digital service. Or least if they was gonna make a retail copy to add more content. Is a fighting game with like 8 characters, Arcade, training, survival, and versus on a 4MB cart (32Megabit for the classic folk) Is not really much you could have done.

For some reason, both SNES and Genesis can play much larger games than 4MB (32meg) games. Star ocean and Tales of phantasia are 6MB (48 Meg) games for snes. Super street fighter 2 on genesis is 5MB (40megs) and Pier solar is also 8MB (64 Megs) Honestly both genesis and snes can play at least up to 8MB ROMS i believe. Why they would choose what they did is a bit concerning.

Still they would least been safer with $15 digital release with online mode and some extra features.... and better looking graphics. Though the artwork is nice though.


----------



## duwen (May 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Though the artwork is nice though.


True. I almost bought the Super Famicom release for the packaging alone... but after seeing the gameplay I thought better of it - and I'm a big SNK/fighting game fan!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2017)

duwen said:


> True. I almost bought the Super Famicom release for the packaging alone... but after seeing the gameplay I thought better of it - and I'm a big SNK/fighting game fan!



Do i even need to ask about the box it was in? The manual had a more appropriate artwork for the box cover but they took the only 2 female characters and just went the typical way.


----------



## duwen (May 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The manual had a more appropriate artwork for the box cover but they took the only 2 female characters and just went the typical way.


Anyone with an avatar like yours cannot seriously take that moral stance.



Futurdreamz said:


> Really? So all that effort to make a game for an obsolete platform was meaningless?


It's disappointing, given the pedigree behind it... but there are quite a few other SNES/SFC physical releases on the horizon that look more promising. Retrobit are supposed to be releasing a Jaleco compilation cartridge, and there's that game that was only ever originally available on the Satelaview service (that I can't remember the name of) that's being released on cart soon too.


----------



## Lightyose (May 30, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## stuart2773 (Aug 29, 2017)

Has this been dumped?


----------



## cvskid (Aug 29, 2017)

stuart2773 said:


> Has this been dumped?


Was wondering the same thing about this game being dumped and breakers for sega dreamcast being dumped.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 29, 2017)

To think we used to pay for shit like that. What? They expect us to pay for this in 2017? 

*inserts J Jonah Jameson laughing gif*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 29, 2017)

What is superman doing imitating a MARVEL character? 

I know it doesn't look good considering is a SNES GAME, but I mean least they could have done is made it a VC game of some kind, get included on upcoming snes classic, or as a additional game on steam or some other service for a much more "developed" game. Honestly I didn't know people had interest in developing games for aftermarket consoles, and chances of people still owning the original (not reproduction clone) system is low, the idea of someone wanting to play a new fighting game for snes in a already oversaturated fighting game market is questionable.

Not sure of the point, guess the main marketing behind this was the ex SNK playmore employees since it seem emphasized. SNES was capable of more, it looks like a GBA game. Probably people who would buy it

Still owns a snes/Super famicom currently
Likes collecting games for it
Likes buying retail games for boxart, manual, cart, marketing imaging etc.
My point would be a safer risk of such things like not making games for aftermarket consoles with no digital version.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2017)

I won't lie; this is actually pretty freakin' cool.  Can't believe I found this thread a bit late.

However, to be honest, I feel this fighting game could have been better implemented on a Dreamcast or Neo Geo.  Maybe it's just because I'm used to CPS2 fighting games


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 6, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I won't lie; this is actually pretty freakin' cool.  Can't believe I found this thread a bit late.
> 
> However, to be honest, I feel this fighting game could have been better implemented on a Dreamcast or Neo Geo.  Maybe it's just because I'm used to CPS2 fighting games


Well I made a valid point of the snes classic having turbo hyper edition and 20 other games to go along with it in HD and also being on virtual console, super street fighter 2 or alpha 2. Still I don't know why they would choose the basic instead of the improved game, super street fighter 2, or even the street fighter anniversary edition, but with HD and online multiplayer.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like unholy night has been dumped by team alacant  but there are no signs of where to actually find it if it has been uploaded online.


----------



## duwen (Sep 7, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Looks like unholy night has been dumped by team alacant  but there are no signs of where to actually find it if it has been uploaded online.



Yeah, I'm searching for it too. I presume it will turn up in the complete romsets when they're next updated.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Honestly I didn't know people had interest in developing games for aftermarket consoles, and chances of people still owning the original (not reproduction clone) system is low, the idea of someone wanting to play a new fighting game for snes in a already oversaturated fighting game market is questionable.



You're lack of understanding of the vast retro community is questionable. ...but I agree in so much as their choice of developing a FG for the SNES when there are more preferable platforms for us retro fans that love the genre. Neo Geo CD or Dreamcast would've been my preference.


----------



## stuart2773 (Sep 26, 2017)

the rom has finally been released on a few sites


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for telling people about it. 

Seriously though if the game isn't even that good, why would people care for it even if is a rom?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Because it is a new official game for the Snes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 26, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Because it is a new official game for the Snes.


Depends on what you mean by official. Is not licensed by Nintendo, lacks that sea of quality so of course that isn't official compared to something like Street fighter 2. Like this post, approved by nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Depends on what you mean by official. Is not licensed by Nintendo, lacks that sea of quality so of course that isn't official compared to something like Street fighter 2. Like this post, approved by nintendo.


OMG! Then handle with care!
You don´t want something to happen to your precious Console.


----------

